# Webhost mit PHP/MySql ?



## Receiver (16. Juli 2004)

Tach!

Im moment bin ich mit meiner Homepage bei Strato im Powerweb A Tarif. Da habe ich insgesamt 3 Domains. Im Laufe der Zeit bin ihc jetzt auf die Idee gekommen auf meiner Seite ein Forum, etc. einzubauen, und dazu würde ich gerne PHP und MySql verwenden.
Strato bietet zwar auch PHP und MySql-Tarife an, jedoch liegen diese für meine Verhältnisse entschieden zu hoch.

Meine Frage also:
Kennt jemand einen eingermaßen zuverlässigen Webhoster, der PHP und MySql anbietet und bei dem ich eingermaßen kostengünstig meine 3 Domains weiterführen kann (2x .de, 1x .com). Man sieht ja immer wieder Anzeigen von irgendwelchen Anbietern, jedoch möchte ich nicht blinf zu irgendnem noName-Anbieter wechseln, dessen Server dann jeden zweiten Tag überlastet ist.

Thx
Christian


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christian,

wenn du an zuverlässigem Webspace interessiert bist, kannst du mir ja per eMail an info@busoft.de den von dir benötigten Speicherplatz sowie das absehbare Transfervolumen (Traffic) mitteilen.

Scriptsprachen (PHP, CGI / Perl) sowie mySQL-Datenbanken sind selbstverständlich.

Wir werden uns preislich sicher einig.


----------

